# Hemoglobin count



## Devon_W (28 Feb 2008)

Hey guys

I'm an applicant to ROTP this year. Last June I decided I would start bulking up and gain some weight for the military. I was 135 and now weigh in around 170, it consisted of a heavy protein,protein shake diet and was very successful. However, after completing my medical examination (blood test) the military sent back a sheet with all my blood stats and wanted me to check out my hemoglobin counts. I was a 166 (normal is 130-160). So I brought it into my doctor and he wrote down that it was a little high, all my other fields were left a-ok. I also had a lower than normal random glucose count (which may be due to the fact that I have little sugar in my diet). 

My doctor filled out the sheet, yet told me I might consider taking another blood test, however I only had the one sheet to hand into the military so I decided not to get another test done. The doctor said they may reject me on that basis though. 

I know you guys arent doctors or experts on this, but if any of you have ever heard of this, could you lend me an idea of what to expect? Is being a count of 6 higher than normal on a hemoglobin test really all that bad? Other than that im im excellent shape, one of my schools star athletes, and I think this problem is just due to my diet, which could be considered healthy in the extreme.

Thanks in advance guys
Devon_W


----------



## benny88 (28 Feb 2008)

Devon, I am not very knowledgeable on the recruiting process in general or medical requirements specifically, but I too had an undesirable hemoglobin level on my enrollment medical. 

     I was asked by the CF to get another test done, and everything was fine. (Could be that mine was still off, but as long as it's not fluctuating maybe it's fine, just speculation) I would guess, because yours is so close to the norm, that you too will get a chance to do another test rather than just being rejected outright.

    Someone on this forum in a medical trade can help you on the technical aspects, but just know that you probably won't be drummed out of the CF for a slightly off Hemoglobin.


----------



## old medic (28 Feb 2008)

Your Doctor, and the Military are both telling you to take another test, and you should.

Like any other test, the first one is only a baseline reading.  They want to know if this was caused 
by a temporarly or permanent condition, and why. 

A second "normal" test would would say one thing, while a second abnormal test says something
different.


----------



## Devon_W (28 Feb 2008)

old medic said:
			
		

> Your Doctor, and the Military are both telling you to take another test, and you should.
> 
> Like any other test, the first one is only a baseline reading.  They want to know if this was caused
> by a temporarly or permanent condition, and why.
> ...



At first thats what I thought, I was going to get a second test done, except that the medical officer specifically asked JUST to get a form filled out. The form was about the one blood test I had already taken. I'm assuming if it comes back bad then hell ask for another test. I'm just hoping it wont come to that, I am starting to get really nervous about my application hehe  :-\


----------



## ArmyGuy99 (22 Apr 2008)

Just because you have a slightly higher Hemoglobin won't necessarily get you a MED UNFIT for the CF.  However we do need to know if the increase is because that's the way you are or is it because something is wrong.  Go back to you're Doctor and get the second test done, that way there the RMO will have the info needed to make a decision on your Medical Category.  Otherwise things will just take longer.

If you have any other questions PM me and I'll be glad to help


----------

